# Soap Beveller from SMR



## 100%Natural (Mar 24, 2013)

Has anyone tried the soap beveller from Soap Making Resource?  I'm debating about bevelling my soap and like the features it has compared to others I've looked at.  A veggie peeler is not my friend when it comes to making bevel cuts...lol.

My parents are concerned that the edges being left as they are will turn people off of my soaps due to them being sharper than what they're used to.  We all know the edges smooth out in a matter of minutes in the shower, but they're convinced this will cost me customers.

Has anyone had any issues with customers and sharp edges?

Here is the link for the beveller....

http://www.soap-making-resource.com/soap-beveler.html


----------



## misskat22 (Mar 24, 2013)

I just started making CP soap, so haven't sold any yet, so I maybe be off base here..but from what I've seen of other people selling soap is it doesn't matter. Honestly, I'd save the money, and try selling them the way they are, if you feel like you're not selling as much as you could be because of the 'sharp' corners then you could pick one up and see if it makes a difference. $40 seems a little steep to me for something that *might* give you more sales.


----------



## paillo (Mar 24, 2013)

I prefer beveling mine, just personal preference. I adore my handy-dandy cheap little carpenter's mini-planer I got from my local hardware store for $8, it's lasted two years already (I just wash it, immediately dry it well and wrap in a paper towel to absorb any driplets). I sort of expected it to rust, but it's the heavy-duty version, and no rust as long as I keep it dry. Once I forgot and the bottom got a little layer of rust. The rust washed right off, I oiled it with mineral oil, have been very careful since, and it's fine. 

Oh, and replacement blades are super cheap. I looked at the 'real' bevelers but would rather spend the money on EOs  

This one is bigger than the one I have, which is only 4 inches long, but essentially the same thing: http://www.homedepot.com/p/Buck-Bros-6-1-2-in-Block-Plane-120C2/100351887#.UU9sWBy0J8E

Beware the following model, which WILL rust, ask me how I know! http://www.amazon.com/dp/B00002X1ZC/?tag=skimlinks_replacement-20


----------



## Lindy (Mar 24, 2013)

I used to bevel my soap, I really do prefer the look, I'm getting to the point that I don't have time to do it anymore...


----------



## Badger (Mar 24, 2013)

I have not tried selling soaps either, but I am not sure how much of a difference it would make.  I know in the past when I bought homemade soaps that I did not look for soap with beveled edges and had no problem buying ones that had sharp edges instead.  I am not sure if you have tried the vegetable peeler; I know you said you didn't get along with them, but it was fairly easy to get a reasonable bevel with the peeler I used.  I think that $40 seems like an awful lot to spend and agree I would rather spend the money on fragrances.


----------



## AngelMomma (Mar 24, 2013)

I like to bevel the soaps that I give away.  I think it just looks 'Neater'.  And as a customer I look for those things.  Once I walked up on a table of soaps before I had been making much soap.  The overall look of the table did not give the impression of neatness. And beveling is one thing that can add to a more classy finished look.  At least thats my opinion.  

ON the other hand!  My hubby thinks thats a total waste of time and he actually likes the sharp square edges.  Go figure.  Opposites attract


----------



## lsg (Mar 24, 2013)

I have the SMR beveller and I really like it.  The shipping was really fast and I got a little freebie with the order.


----------



## Mommysoaper (Mar 24, 2013)

I don't really want to bevel the edges on my soaps but I like the idea that SMR beveler will also trim the face of the soap too.  A little too steep for me though.  Maybe a mini planer could work for trimming up the face of the soap?


----------



## Shannon_m (Mar 24, 2013)

I want that beveller as well. I have trimmed some of mine with a potato peeler but it's a huge pain in the butt. I like the look of beveled soaps I just want to work a tiny bit less to get that clean look.


----------



## 100%Natural (Mar 24, 2013)

Thank you so much for all of your input.  I think my parents are onto something.  I like the look of beveled edges.  The image I want to portray actually fits in with a neat and polished look.  I absolutely love rustic too so it's a tough choice!

My mom offered to buy it for me in return for the soap I make for them.  Generous lady for sure.  

It will be interesting to see how my soap looks in a suit...lol


----------



## 2lilboots (Mar 25, 2013)

Another cool thing about the beveler is that you can make thin strips of soap to decorate future soaps!


----------



## 100%Natural (Mar 25, 2013)

I was thinking the same thing!  It's two tools in one.  I've looked at loads of bevelers and this one seems to be the best.  I have one of his slab molds and cutters and absolutely love them.  The quality and design is worth the expense and shipping.  Living in Canada it costs an arm and a leg to have his stuff shipped, but I'd far sooner pay more for a quality product than pay less and be stuck with a hunk of junk.

Really wish the veggie peeler and I got along though!  Talk about cost effective!


----------



## 100%Natural (Mar 25, 2013)

lsg said:


> I have the SMR beveller and I really like it.  The shipping was really fast and I got a little freebie with the order.



Thanks lsg!  I was hoping someone already owned one!  Couple questions if you don't mind....

What kind of depths are the cuts for bevels?

Are the blades easily replaced?  Does it even use blades?


----------



## Marilyna (Mar 25, 2013)

What I do is take a damp wash cloth and rub over the sharp edges.  It makes them less sharp.  I also clean up the whole bar while I'm at it.  Just takes a couple seconds and really helps the look of the soap and makes it shiny.


----------



## SoapPapaw (Mar 25, 2013)

100%,
Here is a bevlier that is $14 plus shipping.

http://www.forcraftssake.com/shop/index.php?main_page=product_info&cPath=18_24&products_id=38


----------



## judymoody (Mar 25, 2013)

I don't bevel.  Seems like a waste of time and a waste of soap if you don't find a way to use the trimmings.  I don't have a problem with sharp edges nor does anybody who uses my soap.

I do rub off the little edge that can get left behind by my wire cutter, if you know what I mean.  Once the soap is cured, it flakes right off.


----------



## DottieF. (Mar 25, 2013)

you might consider this one (the 1/16"). I have one and it works great--just takes off a tiny bit. Just enough to knock off the "sharp" edges.

http://www.leevalley.com/US/wood/page.aspx?p=45501&cat=1,230,41182,41200


----------

